# Florida Ray shootin'



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 5, 2011)

Went bowfishing last week in Panama City. Jeff White put us on some good rays! We had a blast, It was  tuff shooting in that clear water. We missed ALOT but still manager to hit a good many!


----------



## S Adams (Sep 5, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## jarhead 44 (Sep 5, 2011)

nice..... i lost a four and half foot stingray down there bout a month ago. he was a big 1. he broke my line


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 5, 2011)

You all eating those - if so how do they taste and how do you prep them for cooking? I have been told by locals when in FL they are edible.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 6, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> You all eating those - if so how do they taste and how do you prep them for cooking? I have been told by locals when in FL they are edible.



I heard they were decent eating, and some resturants sell them as scallops..... Not sure if there is any truth to that. But we didnt keep them. They were used for shark and crab food. We didnt feel like cleaning them @ 1am. I really dont think it would be worth the trouble.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> You all eating those - if so how do they taste and how do you prep them for cooking? I have been told by locals when in FL they are edible.



They aren't to bad. Cut the wings off and filet the skin off, not very hard to do. The meat is good and white and very stringy, vertically, not horizontally, just as thick as the wing. It is a sweet meat and does taste like scallops but is a little to sweet for my tastes unless of course I was starving. Alot of head boats use it for bait also.


----------



## markland (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad ya'll had a good time down there and Jeff is great and will show ya a good time!
We shot some good ones down there this summer on 2 TV show trips as well and will be shown on Backwoods Life and Bowhunter TV next season, look for it!
Jeff told me about a spot I normally don't fish and we got a 70# and 90# there.  Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 6, 2011)

very cool !!! ethan and i really like to eat them, fillet the wings , shake with cajun seanoning, roll in cornmeal mix and fry !!! very good to us !!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 6, 2011)

markland said:


> Glad ya'll had a good time down there and Jeff is great and will show ya a good time!
> We shot some good ones down there this summer on 2 TV show trips as well and will be shown on Backwoods Life and Bowhunter TV next season, look for it!
> Jeff told me about a spot I normally don't fish and we got a 70# and 90# there.  Can't wait to do it again!



He told me about taking ya'll. He is a great guy! We could have shot alot more if i could shoot straight! I really should have brought my bow down! Biggest we got was 35-40 lbs. I couldnt imagine a 90lb ray!


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah Jeff is always very helpful when I come down there to shoot but I bring my own boat on those trips.  He does keep me up to date on what is going on and always has some hot spots in mind to check out as well.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 7, 2011)

very nice! looks like you had a blast!


----------



## fredw (Sep 7, 2011)

Full Draw, that looks like fun.

Do you use the loppers to remove the tail before you bring the ray into the boat?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 7, 2011)

fredw said:


> Full Draw, that looks like fun.
> 
> Do you use the loppers to remove the tail before you bring the ray into the boat?



Definatly!!! He actually had the big industrial wire cutters.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah I think Jeff does just lop them off, I usually stand on the tail and slice them off with a knife.  They are really cool and just take them and soak them in some chlorox for about 30mins or so and they will turn bone white and meat free!


----------



## fredw (Sep 7, 2011)

markland said:


> Yeah I think Jeff does just lop them off, I usually stand on the tail and slice them off with a knife.  They are really cool and just take them and soak them in some chlorox for about 30mins or so and they will turn bone white and meat free!


Mark, what do you do with them once they're bleached out?

The whole stingray thing is interesting to me.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2011)

They make somre really neat letter openers for sure.  Jeff made me up some and used a Muzzy fish point as the handle and they were really cool, but lot's of projects could be made with those barbs.


----------



## fredw (Sep 7, 2011)

markland said:


> They make somre really neat letter openers for sure.  Jeff made me up some and used a Muzzy fish point as the handle and they were really cool, but lot's of projects could be made with those barbs.


That sounds cool.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry to hijack Full Draw!
The stinger off that 90# was about 6-7in long and would make a really neat knife!  Curt Wells took those home with him.


----------



## Havinfun (Sep 15, 2011)

well thanks for the invite fulldraw wenever u ready to go back i got the place and we can either boat


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 15, 2011)

Havinfun said:


> well thanks for the invite fulldraw wenever u ready to go back i got the place and we can either boat



I am ready to go back!! It was a BLAST!!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 7, 2011)

old thread but yes.....good eating! i found a recipie on here a few years ago for stingray tacos. cant remember all ingredients but;

salt, butter in fry pan, lemon, pepper, cilantro. i think that was the basics. maybe try google using GON as site. should come up.

we love em. most ppl hate catching them but for us a good surprise. 1st time cleaning was interesting...slime coating is tough to work with on cutting board. lol


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 27, 2011)

How to clean a stingray: http://www.corpusfishing.com/ray.htm

I may try one next time I have the opportunity to catch one..


----------

